# Legio I & XVI, Dark Angels/ Luna Wolves Combined Force Log



## Brother Mordeus (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey everyone,

this is going to my blog/log on my combined Dark Angel Luna Wolves force. The fluff behind them is that a part of the both Legions met up under the banner of the 561th Expedition to fight for the glory of the Emperor.

This takes place during the Great Crusade, not during the Heresy. Pretty much, at that time Horus is completely loyal.

First to come, the Luna Wolves own Terminators. 

Tell me what you think what you would add or change, etc. Im going to add details, such as eyes on the shoulder pads of the two who don't have any.

If any of you can help me find names for the captain of this squad, i would be most grateful. Finding names that fit Luna Wolves is quit hard i find :biggrin:

Well models now, i hope the pics aren't too big, if they are tell me ill make them smaller.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

there Nice except um.....The black needs work. Also i don't think they had assault cannon's back then, so it should be a reaper auto-cannon on his arm for fluff's sake


----------



## Brother Mordeus (Dec 11, 2009)

Ya the black is getting more work, any idea how i could make it look better? 

I use multiple weapons in my army which are not technically pre-heresy, this is a mild pre-heresy army. And anyway it could be possible that such a gun existed at the time, yet got lost and refound in 40k


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Sure. Any universe with faster-than-light travel is bound to have a few time issues. 

The black looks really... flat, for lack of a better term. It doesn't do anything visually to make you check out the mini. I don't know the paint scheme, but a second colour (kneepads and such) might help. Maybe if you made your metals brighter?

Oh, and your shoulder pads don't really match. The black looks different, but maybe that's the camera. 

All in all, they're nice looking models, keep it up! :victory:


----------



## Brother Mordeus (Dec 11, 2009)

Ok ill add more depth to their armor and some detail on the shoulder pads. They are the same color though the light didn't hit the same way.


----------



## Brother Mordeus (Dec 11, 2009)

Here are some troopers,





































Not completly done need to fix some boots, some color here and there, and add the Luna Wolf symbol.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

to add depth you try painting a very very dark almost black grey to the armour while leaving black in the recesses, and maybe adding some extreme highlights


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Moved to Project Logs.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Really cool, and on the plus side, ive been reading the first three Horus Heresy Novels, so am glad to see someone playing Luna Wolves, have some rep


----------

